# CMH Batch 2012



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me when CMH classes start?


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> Can anyone tell me when CMH classes start?


i think they start in November, not sure of the exact date


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

I heard November also.


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

sahernaqvi said:


> I heard November also.


will you be going there?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

So I guess all of us might be potential classmates


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah maybe,not sure about u ghani...lol


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

Ghani1992 said:


> So I guess all of us might be potential classmates


yeah, possibly


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

hey classes in november is not possible like the principal said... they gonna ask for you to pay the fee after the declaration of first merit list of Uhs which will come on 26th november...so it will probably start in December...anyone want to say anything about it? :/


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> hey classes in november is not possible like the principal said... they gonna ask for you to pay the fee after the declaration of first merit list of Uhs which will come on 26th november...so it will probably start in December...anyone want to say anything about it? :/



Actually,they asked most of us to deposit our dues by this Friday or Monday.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Actually,they asked most of us to deposit our dues by this Friday or Monday.


yep they did for me itx tuesday...but they juxt want to get ur admsn fee in their favour incase u dnt join them and they cannot start their classes with 15 students only nd before uhs 1st merit list...so relax lol


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

you're right sherry, even i'm not sure about myself. CMH doesn't deserve my 3K. a government institute is better.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> hey classes in november is not possible like the principal said... they gonna ask for you to pay the fee after the declaration of first merit list of Uhs which will come on 26th november...so it will probably start in December...anyone want to say anything about it? :/


but it will be too late cuz fmh last date of fee submission is 28th october and what should I do if I get admission in fmh? should I secure my seat in fmh or should i just take a chance and wait for cmh merit lists? my merit number is in 500s.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Hajra said:


> but it will be too late cuz fmh last date of fee submission is 28th october and what should I do if I get admission in fmh? should I secure my seat in fmh or should i just take a chance and wait for cmh merit lists? my merit number is in 500s.


Hajra i wont say that u have slim chances of getting in cmh but still hope for the best and wait for the call if not then save urself a seat in fmh rather then wasting an year bcox itx not worth it, merit is gonna increase day by day....wait till 26 october max till then cmh would have their candidates interviewed by then and if ur in aswell u'll b called but its somewhat not secure so probably go for fmh


----------

